

Virtual Shopping Capabilities: Unlimited.  - pajju
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiIFL3CfEGI&feature=related

======
pajju
Had this idea in my mind from a long time. Fully exploited by
<http://www.visioncritical.com/>

